# Please help i.d. this wood



## walking dude (Jun 18, 2008)

thought this was a mullberry, but its not. THis tree blew down ON a mulberry tree, which i also have to cut up.......it has berries, but not sure what type of wood it is.........

here is the leaves and the berries








and the limb







TIA


----------



## cubguy17 (Jun 18, 2008)

Persimmon has a plum-like _berry_ that is green before ripening, turning orange to black when ripe, 3/4 to 2 inches in diameter when ripe.




Is this it?


----------



## placebo (Jun 18, 2008)

Hackberry?

I found this arbor site that can help in identifying trees:

http://www.arborday.org/trees/treeID.cfm


----------



## walking dude (Jun 18, 2008)

Placebo.........you nailed it........thankx......AND its a smoking wood, thats what i was hoping for......


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 18, 2008)

Steve: Accordin ta my books, I'll go along with hackberry.


----------



## walking dude (Jun 18, 2008)

thankx tip........i googled hackberry, and the pics i have found match what i have...........

Been cutting down hackberry, and mullberry limbs all day.........that got blown over bout a month ago.........

so i will be having TONS of smoking wood to last me for awhile..........now if Ear_Ache_MyEye, would come thru with that cherry, i will be set........


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sure enuff, my granny has a pile of it at her place, just dont like me cutting it up for smoken, you know if you let it grow it will get bigger and make more fire wood, she's 89


----------



## walking dude (Jun 18, 2008)

lolol.......luckily, these HAVE to been taken down.......ROSES place....mullberry and hackberry up the whazoo.......plus i got some pear sunday, that my mom has...........and cut up some maple.........so i got a NICE variety


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 18, 2008)

What time should i be down saterday?


----------



## walking dude (Jun 18, 2008)

huh?...............


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 18, 2008)

You know, HAVE CHAINSAW, WILL TRAVEL


----------



## walking dude (Jun 18, 2008)

should all be dun, by then.........but i will let you know.......BUT.....we could go get that crab apple tree.............


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 19, 2008)

I need a load of something, i may end up going east of town and cutten a load of hickery


----------

